

The Only Two Business Metrics That Matter - njl
http://blog.scoutapp.com/articles/2011/04/13/the-only-two-business-metrics-that-matter

======
jacques_chester
"Income per Employee" is a problematic metric for comparison because the
confounding variables are so large (it may be useful for internal purposes).
For smaller firms simple variance will dominate the rankings. Larger firms
can't be compared either -- different market sectors will show different
figures. Some industries are labour-intensive and that's that. Software is not
one of these.

And "employee happiness" isn't a metric at all. What's the unit of
measurement? What's the instrument that makes the measurement? It's not as
though we can perform daily fMRIs. It's an important soft factor to keep an
eye on, but it's hardly a set of numbers that can be put on a cool dashboard.

